# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Another estivation question

## Brett

A few days ago, I estivated my Budgett frog. Should I lightly mist the soil every now and again, or should I just let the soil dry out and stay dry until I wake the frog up?

----------


## jelkins

Lightly mist the soil. You don't want it 100% dry.

----------

